# Grout or tile set



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Got a call for tomorrow ...

Shower stall on slab ... New home ...

Tile guy blocked the drain with grout or tile set ... How should I go about this to open that drain ....

Should I use lye or an auger ??


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*A 3/8" or 1/2" sewer cable run out of a electric power snake, I have done lots of those in new houses and remodels, to make it easier run your cable thru a peice of 1" X 3'sch 40 pvc with a 45% bend on it with a 3" nipple then you don't have to try and reach across the shower while running the water to wash the grout down the drain *


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> A 3/8" or 1/2" sewer cable run out of a electric power snake, I have done lots of those in new houses and remodels, to make it easier run your cable thru a peice of 1" X 3'sch 40 pvc with a 45% bend on it with a 3" nipple then you don't have to try and reach across the shower while running the water to wash the grout down the drain


Glad you chimed in ... I was hoping for your response...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Cut it out, and hand the big back charge to the tile guy.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Cut it out, and hand the big back charge to the tile guy.


That's what I would do ...

Some other guy try with a snake ... I told them to jack hammer the floor and replace the trap .

But they want me to give it a try ...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> That's what I would do ...
> 
> Some other guy try with a snake ... I told them to jack hammer the floor and replace the trap .
> 
> But they want me to give it a try ...




They want the Lye Guy to try and rod drain ?

Good luck with that.............:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> They want the Lye Guy to try and rod drain ?
> 
> Good luck with that.............:whistling2:


They would have asked you but just in case they need the pipe replaced they called a plumber


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> They would have asked you but just in case they need the pipe replaced they called a plumber




Why ask a plumber to do a drain cleaners job when most will just give up (or pour lye down the drain) and tell them the line needs replaced :blink:


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

When I lived in Florida the block mason drilled holes through the slab then drove rebar down into the dirt for their interior walls. They had drove a piece of rebar right through a 2" PVC drain for a uninal. Before wwe found out that was the issue my boss thought it might be concrete so he said pour muriatic acid down the drain and see if it will soften the concrete enough to run a cable through. Some acid leaked back out onto the floor with out me relizing it. I had sat down on the floor right in a puddle of acid next thing you now my a** and nuts where burning like hell.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Why ask a plumber to do a drain cleaners job when most will just give up (or pour lye down the drain) and tell them the line needs replaced :blink:


IMO ...
Anybody that touches, repairs or alters plumbing should be a licensed plumber ...

I my opinion how would you truly understand how plumbing would run if you don't know how to do plumbing or the code associated with it ..

This is only my opinion ...


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> That's what I would do ...
> 
> Some other guy try with a snake ... I told them to jack hammer the floor and replace the trap .
> 
> But they want me to give it a try ...


Easy... Try and cable it out... Charge for that... When that doesn't work, charge to hammer it out like your better instincts tell you to. 
Two jobs in one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> IMO ...
> Anybody that touches, repairs or alters plumbing should be a licensed plumber ...
> 
> I my opinion how would you truly understand how plumbing would run if you don't know how to do plumbing or the code associated with it ..
> ...




O.... your one of those guys 

I do not repair or alter anything but I guess I shouldn't even be looking at it 

All those years learning/studying and did anyone not teach you how to PROPERLY clean a drain/sewer ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> Easy... Try and cable it out... Charge for that... When that doesn't work, charge to hammer it out like your better instincts tell you to.
> Two jobs in one.




Easy ? Why not give it your best effort ?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Easy ? Why not give it your best effort ?


Yes easy... 
I never said I wouldn't give it my best effort.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> O.... your one of those guys
> 
> I do not repair or alter anything but I guess I shouldn't even be looking at it
> 
> All those years learning/studying and they did not teach you how to PROPERLY clean a drain/sewer ?


I have cleared more drains in more ways over my years in the trade than you will ever do ..... Guarantee on that ..

I don't think you truly understand what your talking about ...and might have very limited knowledge of plumbing as a whole ..

Just about any one can pass an auger down the drain .... But do you know the code ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I have cleared more drains in more ways over my years in the trade than you will ever do ..... Guarantee on that ..
> 
> I don't think you truly understand what your talking about ...and might have very limited knowledge of plumbing as a whole ..
> 
> Just about any one can pass an auger down the drain .... But do you know the code ?




I very much doubt that as I did well over 1,000 drains/sewers just this last year.



Get over yourself will ya............


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I ran into this a few times doing production housing. If it's grout you're likely dinked. I only got one cleared without demolition - and that was with a hammer and screwdriver and luck.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I very much doubt that as I did well over 1,000 drains/sewers just last year.
> 
> Get over yourself will ya............


Wow 

1,000 drains in one year ...

Let's see that would be 2.79 drains a day 365 days a year ...

Or 

4.16 every day 5 days a week 

Or 

New drain customer every two hours ...

Wow you must live in a community that uses way to much toilet paper


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought this was Plumbing Zone not Drain Cleaning Zone. Since when are drain cleaner allowed to post on this site ?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I think that drain cleaners are and should be allowed. How many guys out there are plumbers and don't want to clear any drain, no matter how simple it may be. They are vital to our trade. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I did one a few years back that was filled with thinset and grout. They absolutely would not consider removing the tile due to it not being available anymore. I found good muriatic acid 29% IIRC (you have to check the label because alot is really watered down) or you can also use sizzle as long as you don't mind paying 3 times the price for muriatic acid. Pull all water out of drain, turn the bath fan on and fill drain with acid and leave the room for several hours. I went back 2-3 times a day for about a week changing the acid (get a respirator also). Once you get it clean to the back of the trap pour your acid in and insert a vinyl hose to let the air bubble outta the back of trap.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AT, CC, and Jerry can brow beat me if they want to, but I'll grind at a grout/concrete plug for no more than 10 - 15 minutes max...if I don't get broken chunks and feel real progress the shop vac comes out and is soon followed with Sizzle.

It's that or the breaker hammer :yes:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I am a licensed plumber, and have cleaned drains for many years. However, a really good drain cleaner can kick my a$$ at it on the tough jobs. I am old enough to know my strengths and weaknesses. I have two guys now who I call for this.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> IMO ...
> Anybody that touches, repairs or alters plumbing should be a licensed plumber ...
> 
> I my opinion how would you truly understand how plumbing would run if you don't know how to do plumbing or the code associated with it ..
> ...


 







The state of Florida CILB (construction industry licensing board) which operates under the DBPR (dept. of business and professional regulation) also shares your opinion. In order to clean and scope drain and sewer lines in this state, one has to have a master plumber's license.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Get a turbo on a st 45 connected to a 1/4 hose. This will cut the grout easily. Then use a k50 with the 4 blade and a straight cable to clean the remainder out.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> I am a licensed plumber, and have cleaned drains for many years. However, a really good drain cleaner can kick my a$$ at it on the tough jobs. I am old enough to know my strengths and weaknesses. I have two guys now who I call for this.


Experience, attitude, desire, effort can make a good plumber a good drain cleaner too.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I will not comment ...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I thought this was Plumbing Zone not Drain Cleaning Zone. Since when are drain cleaner allowed to post on this site ?


I thought this to. I've decided it's ok for them to post in the drain cleaning section. As long as they behave themselves. :laughing:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> I will not comment ...


Oh come on, bring it. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gentlemen,

If you really wish to re-hash this debate, take it here: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/do-you-really-consider-drain-cleaning-snaking-plumbing-16014/

In the mean time, let's not further derail the OP's thread.

Thanks.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Why ask a plumber to do a drain cleaners job when most will just give up (or pour lye down the drain) and tell them the line needs replaced :blink:


You young man say stupid things. Most? 
You seem like a fairly intelligent drain cleaner. But always seem to say something stupid sooner or latter, and more often sooner. 
You have no clue what your talking about. When i was green like you are now I thought most plumbers would replace w/o trying hard. Iow, I was cynical. But now, I know more honest hard working plumbers than rip offs. 

I Second gears suggestion. Turbo nozzle will cut a 2x4 in half in 30 sec, surely it will disintegrate some grout. Get a jetter, I wish I would have sooner. Or rent one if you can.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> You young man say stupid things. Most?
> You seem like a fairly intelligent drain cleaner. But always seem to say something stupid sooner or latter, and more often sooner.
> You have no clue what your talking about. When i was green like you are now I thought most plumbers would replace w/o trying hard. Iow, I was cynical. But now, I know more honest hard working plumbers than rip offs.
> 
> I Second gears suggestion. Turbo nozzle will cut a 2x4 in half in 30 sec, surely it will disintegrate some grout. Get a jetter, I wish I would have sooner. Or rent one if you can.


Surely you could get your point across without resorting to referring to people wit a different viewpoint as stupid. In the case of AssTyme, not only is it not nice...it is not accurate.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I will tell you guys how it goes ... I got an 11 am appointment ... Got job set up for 45 ft 12" b vent this morning ... Got to give instruction to the guys how to lower that and support inside of cement chimney ... I suspect it will weight a bit as they add section and lower it down...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*ok*



theplungerman said:


> Experience, attitude, desire, effort can make a good plumber a good drain cleaner too.


Here we have house traps inside of concrete pits ranging from 2 to 6 feet deep, usually. If the handhole plugs are not sealed tight, the pit is full by the time you get the call. With floaters. Floaters with nuts. And corn.:blink:
If you are lucky, the plug popped off and you can put a stick in and feel for the opening to guide your auger in. If not, maybe you can still get lucky by feeling aound the muck with a bar and prying the lead plug off.
If not, you are going diving with your arm unless you have 1/2 the day to set up a pump and pump it out to a safe discharge. The drain cleaners here have no problem diving in and feeling around for the elusive handhole plugs with their hands. They are used to it.
That being said, I do not have the experience, attitude, or desire to do that. I am not set up for it, but give credit for the ones who do it effectively.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

NYC, check out the bottom right of the page http://www.northstate.com/ridgid/145.pdf


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*I did*



gear junkie said:


> NYC, check out the bottom right of the page http://www.northstate.com/ridgid/145.pdf


You're right, that item is very helpful. Our traps have two handholes, so you open the street side first in case the trap is blocked, so you can empty the line. Access to both sides of the drain from the trap is usually not a problem.
The problem is when the concrete pit is full, and the HO never kept it clean, and the concrete job is poor, so the floor was dirt which is now mud, which conceals the lead plugs that you have to hammer off under water. The few times I've had to do it, I've used a heavy garbage bag duct taped around my arm, laying on the floor. Hardcore drain cleaners here would laugh at me for this. I have a crew cut, but I could not imagine guys with long hair having fun with this.:laughing: The next job after this is a fixture installation in a pristine town house.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Very good Gear Junki :thumbup:
see where there is a problem someone comes up with a way to solve it !
When I worked with my foster dad in his drain cleaning company in Thousand Oaks, CA.
We had a whole tract of new homes ever time one was sold we would get a call to go out to snake the tub and or shower drains because of grout in them


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Glad you chimed in ... I was hoping for your response...


 *This is an interesting post, but there is a tool that is not discused per say. Yet it as a tool that frenquently plays a big part in directing a snake to go in the right direction. That being a curb spoon -- **here in PA we have house traps and some of those traps are 8-9 ft. deep with risers to grade on them. Also some are put at the curb and risers are brought to grade.*
*On those jobs **[at the curb] sometimes they must be snaked in reverse, to get a snake going in the proper direction a special tool, hense the term curb spoon is used. If there is any interest in this I'll elabolate further -- it is possible that this is called somthing else in other areas. It will be interesting to find out. *


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Surely you could get your point across without resorting to referring to people wit a different viewpoint as stupid. In the case of AssTyme, not only is it not nice...it is not accurate.


I surely could, but what would be the fun in that? 
He's an an arrogant bum head sometimes, sometimes not. (like me) lol
He makes blanketed statements which are not true. That's stupid but maybe should have said ignorant. 
He's young,,, full of urine and vinegar, gotta keep those types from getting their rpm's up to high before the engine is broke in. 
But point taken, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Here we have house traps inside of concrete pits ranging from 2 to 6 feet deep, usually. If the handhole plugs are not sealed tight, the pit is full by the time you get the call. With floaters. Floaters with nuts. And corn.:blink:
> If you are lucky, the plug popped off and you can put a stick in and feel for the opening to guide your auger in. If not, maybe you can still get lucky by feeling aound the muck with a bar and prying the lead plug off.
> If not, you are going diving with your arm unless you have 1/2 the day to set up a pump and pump it out to a safe discharge. The drain cleaners here have no problem diving in and feeling around for the elusive handhole plugs with their hands. They are used to it.
> That being said, I do not have the experience, attitude, or desire to do that. I am not set up for it, but give credit for the ones who do it effectively.


That is major league knarly dude. :laughing:
IMHO, a good drain cleaner doesn't have to put his bare arm in major muck to prove it. There are options. 
But those options cost more and if there are drain cleaners that will dive in, then they'll get that job. 
Thanks for the post. I've only run into 1 house trap here in long Beach Ca. About 20ft out and I was like what heck man, we gotta dig. That was 27 years ago, before my seesnake
.... I've gotta go, my dog has finally cleared our fence,,,,


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm confused -- Am I the only one who installs a test cap when he installs shower drains?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I got the shower drain open enough to take what the shower head can put out ... I couldn't get around the trap... It was grout


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I'm confused -- Am I the only one who installs a test cap when he installs shower drains?


No, but the tile guy took YOUR test cap out too!!! He needed to wash off his tools... It was too cold outside to use the hose bib. The painter was there too, standing in line behind the drywall guy.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I got the shower drain open enough to take what the shower head can put out ... I couldn't get around the trap... It was grout


Is that good enough for you?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> Is that good enough for you?


No but was good enough for the customer ... He knows all about it


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

I am resisting the lye joke 'cause I think it's run it's course.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> I am resisting the lye joke 'cause I think it's run it's course.


The Zone has yet to meet a dead horse we could not beat just a little bit more. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> No, but the tile guy took YOUR test cap out too!!! He needed to wash off his tools... It was too cold outside to use the hose bib. The painter was there too, standing in line behind the drywall guy.


I can't say it's never happened, but it is a very rare occurrence.

Also, most of the general contractors I work with have us install a plastic laundry tub for use by the other subs.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I can't say it's never happened, but it is a very rare occurrence.
> 
> Also, most of the general contractors I work with have us install a plastic laundry tub for use by the other subs.


You must live in a more civilized part of the country than I do. 

Or... Insulate yourself better.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

mightypipe said:


> You must live in a more civilized part of the country than I do.
> 
> Or... Insulate yourself better.


Or maybe he's meaner looking :laughing:


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Or maybe he's meaner looking :laughing:


The cute kitty avatar is just a trick then?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> The cute kitty avatar is just a trick then?


Pretty sure that's a bunny. Speaking of animals. We got our dog back. Not that any of you seem to care. Is it something I said?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> Pretty sure that's a bunny. Speaking of animals. We got our dog back. Not that any of you seem to care. Is it something I said?


 I think he was talking about Widder.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think he was talking about Widder.


Egg on face. Thank you.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> Egg on face. Thank you.


I'm still cute though, right?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I'm still cute though, right?


Ha ha... Yes...

In a menacingly adroit sort of way...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I'm still cute though, right?


Depends, are you part of the in crowd around here?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> Depends, are you part of the in crowd around here?


Shin's avatar is his mug shot...snapped right after they took his paw prints.

He's definitely part of the in(mate) crowd :yes::laughing:


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> Depends, are you part of the in crowd around here?


Wait... There's an In crowd? Damn!!! I feel lonely again...


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I have cleared more drains in more ways over my years in the trade than you will ever do ..... Guarantee on that ..
> 
> I don't think you truly understand what your talking about ...and might have very limited knowledge of plumbing as a whole ..
> 
> Just about any one can pass an auger down the drain .... But do you know the code ?


hey at least your humble and don't think so highly of yourself...

Just remember, the fall from the top is a lot higher than it is anywhere else.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> hey at least your humble and don't think so highly of yourself...
> 
> Just remember, the fall from the top is a lot higher than it is anywhere else.


How could I fall ??? .... I never climbed that ladder ... Still on the ground


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> How could I fall ??? .... I never climbed that ladder ... Still on the ground


you sure? maybe your head was too big from the beginning to get on the ladder.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> you sure? maybe your head was too big from the beginning to get on the ladder.


It is so good to know that I am not the only OLD 
Master Plumber with too high of a opinion of himself !


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> you sure? maybe your head was too big from the beginning to get on the ladder.


I just looked at your profile and I guess you are right I am several rungs higher...


----------

